# El "Volt" patrón de medida



## Fogonazo

*Una breve historia sobre el "Patrón" para medir tensión: *

Desde 1905 a 1972, la norma nacional de la *FEM* (*E*lectro *M*otive *F*orce) o el voltaje utilizado por los EE.UU. fue la célula de Weston (*WCVS* *W*eston *C*ell, for the *V*oltage *S*tandard), una celda química húmeda primaria o "Batería", desarrollado en 1893 por *Edward Weston*, de Newark, Nueva Jersey.
Weston había mejorado un diseño anterior de "Estándar de voltaje" o célula de Clark que había sido inventado por el ingeniero Inglés Josías Latimer Clark en 1873.
Las celdas Weston fueron adoptadas como estándar internacional para la FEM (Tensión) en 1911.

La celda de Weston estaba formada por un ánodo de amalgama de Cadmio/Mercurio, un cátodo de mercurio puro, una pasta de sulfato de mercurio como De-Polarizador y una solución saturada de sulfato de cadmio como electrolíto.

Fue construida en un recipiente de vidrio en forma de H, con el ánodo en la parte inferior de una "pata" y el cátodo en la otra pata.
Las conexiones eléctricas de los dos electrodos se hicieron por medio de cables de platino fundido a través del vidrio en la parte inferior de las patas de la celda.

La celda Weston presenta siempre una referencia precisa 1.0183V con un coeficiente de temperatura muy bajo, mucho menor que la celda Clark.

Sin embargo, tanto la celda de Weston como la de Clark, no son capaces de suministrar corriente y sólo se podían utilizar para proporcionar un voltaje de referencia a circuitos de muy alta resistencia durante la de medición, como el clásico "potenciómetro" (una especie de puente que se compara una proporción conocida de una tensión desconocida en contra de la tensión de referencia, por lo que no hay corriente que circule cuando las dos tensiones están "en equilibrio", (Puente en equilibrio).

Las celdas de Weston fueron utilizados en los EE.UU e internacionalmente como patrón en la medición de tensión hasta 1972, momento en el que entro en vigencia una nueva norma basada en un principio totalmente distinto, la tensión de la juntura Josephson (Estándar JJVS).

Esta nueva forma de generar una tensión "Patrón" se basa en un fenómeno de la mecánica cuántica, las corrientes que fluyen dentro de un dispositivo de efecto túnel entre dos superconductores débilmente acoplados separados por una fina capa aislante.

Esto se conoce como una juntura Josephson y la corriente se conoce como la corriente de Josephson, este efecto fue predicho por el físico británico Brian David Josephson en el año 1962.

Una versión mejorada de la *JJVS* (*J*osephson *J*unture *V*oltage *S*tandar) se desarrolló posteriormente en la década de 1980: la matriz estándar de voltaje o Josephson o *JAVS* (*J*osephson *A*rray *V*oltage *S*tandar)

Por cierto, ya que las uniones Josephson y sus arreglos dependen de la superconductividad para su funcionamiento, estas deben ser operadas en un ambiente criogenico (Nitrógeno líquido) a 77 K (-196 ° C).

En esencia, una forma practica de un JAVS es un convertidor de frecuencia a voltaje, cuyo factor de conversión es exactamente reproducible (la cifra acordada es 0.4835979 GHz/nV).

Debido a que la frecuencia se puede medir con extrema precisión mediante un reloj de haz de cesio, el JAVS por lo tanto proporciona un nivel de tensión de precisión similar.

De hecho, la precisión estimada de las normas de JAVS actual tensión de 10.0V suele ser citado como ± 0.017ppm.

Más información sobre la célula de Weston se puede encontrar en la patente original de Weston EE.UU. (N º 494.827), disponible en la página web de la Oficina de Patentes EE.UU..

*Más información:*
*Edward Weston*
*Josephson effect*
*Volt JJVS (Josephson Junture Voltage Standar)*


----------



## Fogonazo

*THE AC VOLTBy Ron Tipton*

​
*En los Estados Unidos, el voltaje de CC es definido legalmente por la matriz de Josephson, Un dispositivo cuántico superconductor con un voltaje de salida altamente repetible.
Se utilizan bancos de células estándar y referencias de diodo zener estabilizadas en temperatura por el Instituto Nacional de Ciencia y Tecnología (NIST) para calibrar los medidores de Científicos e industriales.
Entonces, ¿ Cómo se define el voltaje de CA ?*


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola Don Fogonazo , una preguntita en "off-topic" : ? quien invento la medida de potenzia de Audio denomindada "Watts PMPO"       
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don Fogonazo , una pregunta en "off-topic" : ? quien invento la medida de potenzia de Audio denomindada "Watts PMPO"
> !Saludos desde Brasil !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Esa es fácil, Harry Potter


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa es fácil, Harry Potter
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...BWQPLvy1QP6EcE9NxHIxWNE2cXSW9P8BeaZ9i_hTK2y5o​


! Eso , eso , eso , obvia conclusión mi caro Watson !. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

PMPO o P.M.P.O. (siglas del inglés Peak Music Power Output) es una especificación de potencia común en equipos de consumo como radiograbadores o minicomponentes que representa el valor pico que es capaz de soportar un altavoz durante un tiempo extremadamente corto (frecuentemente 10ms); se mide generalmente hasta que el altavoz se queme; dando valores mayores a la de la potencia pico máxima. Es importante aclarar que esta especificación es del altavoz y no del amplificador que lo alimenta, lo que puede dar falsas expectativas al comprar un equipo. En otras palabras, la potencia PMPO no es un valor "real", sino más bien comercial de potencia sonora. Para mayor fidelidad se recomienda utilizar la potencia media (AVG) que representa la potencia real que el amplificador es capaz de entregar.

Fuentes Wiquipedia

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> PMPO o P.M.P.O. (siglas del inglés Peak Music Power Output) es una especificación de potencia común en equipos de consumo como radiograbadores o minicomponentes que representa el valor pico que es capaz de soportar un altavoz durante un tiempo extremadamente corto (frecuentemente 10ms); se mide generalmente hasta que el altavoz se queme; dando valores mayores a la de la potencia pico máxima. Es importante aclarar que esta especificación es del altavoz y no del amplificador que lo alimenta, lo que puede dar falsas expectativas al comprar un equipo. _*En otras palabras, la potencia PMPO no es un valor "real", sino más bien comercial de potencia sonora.*_ Para mayor fidelidad se recomienda utilizar la potencia media (AVG) que representa la potencia real que el amplificador es capaz de entregar.
> 
> Fuentes Wiquipedia
> 
> Sal U2


----------



## elgriego

*Realmente es magia ,La magia existe el tio vernon me mintio ,,,,,Por lo menos por nuestros pagos ,ya hace algun tiempo, podiamos ver equipos que anunciaban potencias de 25000W PMPO ,,,es mas yo tenia un radiograbador doble cassetera comprado en los 90,,,,, Que decia  Potencia PMPO 1500W,,,, Eso si, se alimentaba con 9 pilas grandes,,, quizas de ahi ,provenia la magia.
*






*Saludos Y sepan disculpar este.....fftopic:*


----------



## donovan603

Todo muy interesante, pero una de las unidades básicas es el Amper no el Volt, este ultimo es una unidad derivada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

donovan603 dijo:


> Todo muy interesante, pero una de las unidades básicas es el Amper no el Volt, este ultimo es una unidad derivada.



 Si , V= R x I  ; R = V/I ; I = V/R , ?? entonses quien nascio premero , Fue lo Volt , lo Amper o lo Ohm ??     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero inventaron la pila , ergo  Volt es el primero  , luego Ampere quiso verificar ¿cuanto  pasaba?


----------



## elgriego

El primer dispositivo capas de almacenar una carga,fue la botella de leyden,,Luego se planteo la discusion entre galvani y volta,que concluyo en la pila .


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si vamo a la historia Volta nación en 1745 y Ampére lo hizo 30 años después en 1775


----------



## DOSMETROS

Georg Simon *Ohm* (Erlangen; 16 de marzo de 1789)


----------



## chclau

Mas alla de la historia, es cierto que hoy por hoy la unidad basica en el Sistema Metrico Internacional (SI) es el Ampere, que se define como la cantidad de corriente que debe circular en dos conductores a una distancia determinada para que entre ellos exista una cantidad determinada de fuerza de atraccion.

A partir del Ampere se definen el Coulomb como cantidad de corriente por tiempo (C = A.s) y de la unidad de potencia Wattio y de la corriente se define la tension como V = W/A y como la potencia W tiene unidades de J / s resulta que 
V = W / A = (J/s) / (C/s) = J/C

La tension V tiene unidades de energia dividida por carga, lo que es logico porque la tension V es proporcional a la cantidad de trabajo que se invierte para acercar una carga a otra desde el "infinito" hasta una distancia dada.


----------

